# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Marine Stock Information

## Marine

Hi guys,

I put up this topic is for everyone to have a common forum to share new information about marine thingy.

If you want to see baby sea horse, you can visit hong leong. I went down today and saw many baby sea horse....hot from oven ![ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

this is a good idea.. so that anybody looking for something can look in here..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

looking for a flame hawkfish, royal gramma n maybe an african flameback angel. has anyone seen any?

----------


## bawater

Anyone looking for a big red squirrelfish- i will give gladly.FOC just come pick it up.

4 inch(10cm)-can grow another 2inch.(bought at 1.5inch 2yrs ago)
Will come to u &amp;amp; wait for food 24hrs a day. Eats anything.Prefers shrimp(live or dried).
 :Smile:

----------


## kelstorm

bawater.. can i have it?? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## bawater

Kelstorm- u got it.

let me catch the bugger first, once i got it in a holding tank i will pm u.
where u stay?
maybe sat or sun can meet u once its caught.


moon wrasse still available FOC? anyone. size-7cm

----------


## kelstorm

bawater,
me staying in ang mo kio.. sat is out.. sun, me going to airport to send my friend off.. where u stay?? btw, thanks

----------


## bawater

spiff, u can try pacific marine at pasir ris farms.
they have a good regular range of fishes.dotty backs,clowns,flame angels etc. just depends on incoming shipments.Price very reasonable.

Darth kelvin, PM u already, Sun is fine.

----------


## kelstorm

bawater.. i can't read the PM.. as u have forgotten to add the topic or subject.. can u pls send again..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Wind

Wish to have yr Moon wrasse but my tank is too small no point as the fish will suffer

----------


## Marine

Farm mart at old choa chu kang rd today :

beautiful golden maroon clown
medium size batfish (beautiful)

[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

ba, for the 3yrs of my marine life, i have nvr seen a flame hawk at pac........  :Sad:  but saw once at reborn...not very healthy.as for the royal gramma, its been a long time since pac last brght them in.

----------


## kelstorm

spiff.. i seen flame hawk at pac marine couple of months back.. they bring it in from time to time.. u might want to check with them..anyway.. so near your place.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

no very near lah....much nearer to ba then me. anyway now adays so bz, most of the saturdays either got o level oral,listening blah blah blah or something else...so cant go often liaoz [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## bawater

spiff, i sometimes do see dwarf angels there- their prices much cheaper than reborn which i visit on the way home from work regularly.Only thing is most of the time i see them reserved in pac.

kelvin, phew- just spent 1hr catching the squirrel wif a 10inch net, got stuck in the net-major panic &amp;amp; had to use tweezers to remove slowly.All fine now, in a 2ft wif wrasse &amp;amp; a 10cm blue lobster(no i'm not giving the lobster away).
careful it will eat anything that crawls &amp;amp; can fit into its mouth.

wind- wrasse is 7cm, in a 2ft now- was from a 3ft reef &amp;amp; stayed in my hospital 1ft for 3weeks when i got it.Pretty much stays under a rock now &amp;amp; peaks out for a look.

ivan-anything there resemble a low lighting anemone(non stinging)? to interact wif clowns?ex or not- i have a small sand anemone but nobody goes near it.

----------


## Marine

bawater,

Sorry I can't help here, my marine knowledge is damn poor. But in Hong Leong, the 2ft display tank contained a real clown fish that always swim around the coral (don't know what the name of the coral) but it resembles like an anemone. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## bawater

kelvin big problem- squirrel kanna attck by lobster, found it lying on the bottom &amp;amp; lobster munching away on it- looks like no hope, just transferred back to 4ft &amp;amp; its wriggling upside down. i really dunno now, dun look good.
will see if it survives tonight &amp;amp; update u tomorrow if u still got a live fish. aiyoh! :Sad:  damn stupid!

Can't explain it,somethin just made me get up &amp;amp; check on it.

Thanks ivan, will keep a lookout.

----------


## kelstorm

hahaha.. ok.. no prob, brandon.. we learn as we go.. and just for your info, all anemones have stinging cells and clownfishes usually get sting while trying to get their mucus coating from the anemone so that the anemone will not recognise it as food.. depending on the anemone.. with some of the carribean ones like purple tip colored anemone, clownfishes usually dun go to them.. i tried.. and anemones dun need clownfishes to survive..but it is nice to see the symbolic relationship between them.. btw, once a clownfish is well established in that anemone, it will bring food to it.. at least, i have seen my cinnamon clown did that to its 'bed'[ :Grin: ] 
if u want to see the relationship.. firstly, dun get those false clownfish, go for real ones or other species... just becareful when u choosing them.. can go for sebae, tomato, saddleback or pecular clowns.. just dun get maroon clown coz it is very territorial and will not tolerate similar species inside the tank.. 
Sebae is the best.. coz they accept most anemones minus the carribean and blanket anemone, which, the latter is more suitable for saddleback..btw, plate anemone also cannot hor.. though in my former 3ft, my sabae did went to it to sleep.. hahaha..[ :Grin: ] it all depends on the IQ of the fish.. hahaha
best if u can get those red color bubble-tip anemones.. but they are usually very ex.. and make sure that they dun go near to a powerhead.. mine got sucked in and u will get anemone puree... [ :Knockout: ] and i have to change water immediately.. imagine do that at 2am after pubbing.. where u are high and all.. and the shock u see in your tank coz it is so cloudy..[ :Knockout: ] this is one experience i dun want to go through again..[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## bawater

thanks,apologies for the fish again.
this small sand anemone i got now($6 from sealife balestier) is my second its pretty good &amp;amp; gets a prawn a week, i had a purple tip($16 from keong seong)which had a habit of walking upside down all over the shop &amp;amp; never settled down,read it needed high lighting. Didn't last long as expected only 6mths.

now my mind set- low lighting,no impulse buying anymore,&amp;amp; only a cheap anemone.
i have a tomato &amp;amp; 2 peculars(a pair)- but hor, peculars stay mid water &amp;amp; tomato adopted my orca skimmer as home.

its only for my 2 triggers that the tank is still running,so now that the squirrel is gone i'm gonna fill up wif clowns. very high particle suspension(cause of heavy feedings) &amp;amp; clam,leather,feather dusters all doing well.Fed with phytoplankton,crumbled flakes,zooplankton(marine rotifiers &amp;amp; bbs). No bottle liquid food.

----------


## nivlac

Still looking for a red or orange 'prata' coral (scolymia). Anyone seen any lately?

----------


## bawater

My SPCA for fishes service are needed again this sun, will be collecting a chiller 500hp,a skimmer Liverocks,corals,sand &amp;amp; fishes FOC- got to breakdown a complete setup &amp;amp; bring it home in a day(owner changing to LH &amp;amp; want to get rid).base on the chiller hp i guess its a 3ft so maybe too big a load for me to keep ( but could be a 2ft too).

The equipment i'm keeping for a friend &amp;amp; whatever compatible livestock i will try to make space but i'm sure i still have to give away most.
a 4ft + 2x 2ft set aside for marine(another 4ft + 3x 2ft is freshwater/planted)is still not enough space for me cause almost reach bioload already.

i will sort out &amp;amp; post for adoption-my friend i spoke wif wasn't marine literate so dunno what will be there.
christmas came early this year.

so for now i only have a moon wrasse avail to give
+ a 4inch domino damsel if i can ever catch it(as if anybody wants one!!grunts like a pig &amp;amp; is as big as the flesh of my palm)  :Smile: he helped me cycle my tank 2 1/2 yrs ago(couldn't catch)&amp;amp; is still here.
will post soon. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

me willing to adopt the chiller and some corals as well as fishes.. hahaha.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

argh i need live rocks! can ask ur fren uif he wanna sell?

----------


## bawater

i'm going in an hour time-
oh spiff,spiff- i collect them for free how can sell.
Let me sort them out &amp;amp; see what's live &amp;amp; u can have them.

kel..... chiller? ha ha ... i also dun use chiller. dun seem to need it leh, water cool at 28-30c.corals are ok.
k i see later what's there-
My lighting not good enough for most corals except mushrooms,bubbles &amp;amp; leathers.

look out for a post soon.

----------


## kelstorm

ok.. brandon.. whatever, u want to keep, keep.. then what u dun want.. like chiller, i want.. ok?? as for LR.. perhaps u can pass it to spiff?? hehehe[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

bdwater,

Me toooo want to bid for chiller for my 30 inches tank. You decide then....
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

hey ivan.. Q up!!!... hahhaha[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

Let's nature take it course. Whoever got it,will be a bonus for his/ her fishes &amp;amp; corals. As long as the fishes &amp;amp; corals happy, We happy ...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Spiff

kao kel...i tot u got chiller liao?

----------


## kelstorm

do u recall what i told u abt the condition of my tank.. due to what??? :Sad:

----------


## Spiff

LOL!  :Wink:

----------


## kelstorm

kidding lah, Ivan.. hahaha.. no hard feelings ok?? yeah.. like u mentioned..as long as the fishes and corals are happy, we are happy.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## bawater

i'm am shack, 7hrs later everything that can be kept alive is alive)&amp;amp; hopefully stay that way)- (spiff only 5kg LR i can hold alive in tanks)

Fishes to go:
5 yellowtail Damsels
1 black(neon) Damsel
2 i dun know the name(small yellowish with a dot)Damsel
1 honey Damsel
1 boxing shrimp
1 cleaner shrimp
1 dunno what shrimp or lobster(look like pistol shrimp to me,just molted)
1 royal gramma
my moon wrasse 7cm, &amp;amp; 5 green chromis
i know there are some others but most probably just damsels.
abt 30kg(6 6gal bags full + 1 styrofoam box) of LR(not so live)but smells good. abt 20kg+ i have to leave in bags without water(unless i got a mini ocean)- so they will die by tomorrow ish. But they can be used as base rocks- very good pieces.(got some giant staghorn LR pieces) 

some Kwalk powder(i have no use), some liquid elements.
a whole load of them, i'm too shack to sort them out now,all i wanna do is eat,shower &amp;amp; sleep.maybe tomorrow night i go thru.

what i kept: 1 yellow tang, 2 baggai cardinals,1 flame angel &amp;amp; abt 10 pieces of corals.
what has already been taken by a friends kids:,2 pecular clowns,a blue legged hermit &amp;amp; a yellowtail damsel.
They first timer &amp;amp; i gave a plastic tank + air filter+ 3gal water. 

kel:have to see what u want, there a high lighting purple clam if u want &amp;amp; an open brain &amp;amp; some leathers.My pathetic tank can not sustain highlighting corals(i know leather not but they do better).Trust me, i tried before.
spiff: i kept as much LR as i could in a 2ft(abt 5kg), until its bowing now, the rest i have to leave dry.30kg no joke.i could only use abt 3kg.
My domino damsel is pissing me off &amp;amp; i can't catch it, everytime my net touches the water it shoots into LR.
its bugging the tang &amp;amp; angel &amp;amp; other damsels.
if ever i catch it i will have great pleasure in filleting it &amp;amp; feeding to the triggers. It killed my tomato clown last nite. i had it over 1.5 yrs.

i'm in tampines blk 269 st 21(near mrt), &amp;amp; should be home abt 7+,8pm on weekdays. can call me anytime, Brandon 96832464
weekend i'm free as a bird.

&amp;amp; chiller not up for grabs,not even for me- it just have to be stored at my place.until maybe sometime in the future. 
[ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## kelstorm

1 boxing shrimp
1 cleaner shrimp
i know there are some others but most probably just damsels.

some Kwalk powder(i have no use), some liquid elements.
a whole load of them, 

what i kept: 1 yellow tang, 2 baggai cardinals,1 flame angel &amp;amp;amp;amp; abt 10 pieces of corals.

kel:have to see what u want, there a high lighting purple clam if u want &amp;amp;amp;amp; an open brain &amp;amp;amp;amp; some leathers.

i'm in tampines blk 269 st 21(near mrt), &amp;amp;amp;amp; should be home abt 7+,8pm on weekdays. can call me anytime, Brandon 96832464
weekend i'm free as a bird.

-------------------------------
brandon,
u are one lucky fella.. i wan the shrimps, gamma and some leather corals.. as well as the liquid elements.. best if i can have the flame angel as well.. hahaha... if i'm not wrong.. there is bus 22 to your place right?? just that i have to walk a bit.. u are facing TP??? when can i collect from u?? tomolo???

----------


## Marine

Hi Brandon,

Can you reserve the royal gamma and yellow tang for me. If you don't mind, I can meet you up at your place this tue to collect it. Will msg you for confirmation. 

Thanks[ :Grin: ]

----------


## bawater

u got it kel, meet u tomolo- i come up AMK , spiff u got it

call u all tomorrows then

----------


## bawater

u got it kel, meet u tomolo- i come up AMK , spiff u got it

call u all tomorrows then

----------


## DragonGoby

Hie,

Can I get the liverock from you? need some for my new refugium, haha. If possible do sms me 96624477, thanks!! 

Regards,
Hong Yee

----------


## bawater

HY, there's 4 bags full- without water, i think they can survive by today(out of water 24hrs by 7pm tonite). anyway if they die they are good pieces to use as a base. mostly flat slabs + some big dead staghorn pieces.

whenever u want to collect. except thurs &amp;amp; fri(i work late).

ivan, tang already in my tank &amp;amp; gamma between kel &amp;amp; spiff.
not much stuff left-just lots of rocks &amp;amp; lots of damsels(abt 12pcs).

----------


## bawater

almost all gone.
only left 4 damsels.&amp;amp; a little more rock,starting to smell now.Hitting the 30hr mark.+ 12hr by tomorrow.
guys, the shrimp was a indeed a snapping or pistol shrimp, found another 2 later within the rocks. All have been beheaded peeled &amp;amp; in the 2 triggers tummy for their supper.recycled,reused,redistributed.
Anybody got a spear gun? i want to catch a fat damsel.
i'm gonna sort thru the rest of the rocks tomorrow &amp;amp; dry some rocks. but the rest i have to throw.

----------


## kein74

Hehe thx for the rocks and damsels Brandon. :Smile:  
All your damsels are fat fat leh! :Razz:  
Eh I picked out another crab in the rock. Much much smaller one like a baby compare to the big one we pulled out from the rock before. :Evil:  

Kein

----------


## L|o

Hey BawatEr...

Its simple to catch out ya unwanted damsel...

Simply get the smallest fishing hook u can find and attach a small piece of shrimp meat to it....

And u've guessed it rite....time to go fishing!!!

But becareful...make sure ya other fishes stay clear of the hook &amp;amp; bait!

I got my Australian Dotty back out of my tank using this method! Wat I did was to put the hook and bait infront of his hideout....and the very next second.....  :Evil:  

It works...but pls remove fish immediately (&amp;amp; gently) from hook after u've pulled it out of the water...

Hope this helps to ease ya prob...

L/o  :Evil:

----------


## kelstorm

Brandon,
thanks for the stuff... i dun believe my eyes on the no. of items your friend tore down for the stupid LH!!!.. wat a waste..

Ivan,
it is not a royal gamma, it is a bi-color basslet..Spiff was disappointed and so, i grab it..

Lionel,
I must say that is an ingenious idea.. but a bit sadistic.. the fish will be scarred for life!!!!...but nevertheless, interesting idea..

----------


## bawater

kel, no worries . i just needed to get rid of as much as possible. still got those additive i dun dare use. 1 vial to 1000ltr? i think i would poison everythin wif only 220ltr.

Lionel: oh, i've thought of that already. Thing is i also have 2 other damsel smaller but just as greedy &amp;amp; 2 fat triggers who will take a bite of anything(sotong,lettuce,macro algae &amp;amp; even banana slices i put in for damsels)

&amp;amp; the big damsel will not bite anything until the triggers have a go &amp;amp; its safe then it fights for a share of the makan.Been observing. Tried traps before &amp;amp; only catch triggers everytime. 
When i break the tank down in a yr time then it will be inprisoned. Its slightly less than 3yrs old.

----------


## kelstorm

i just needed to get rid of as much as possible. still got those additive i dun dare use. 1 vial to 1000ltr? i think i would poison everythin wif only 220ltr.
*tell me abt it.. like i mentioned yesterday, i have only seen those stuff in the magazines..not in real life... a bit concentrated IMO*

even banana slices i put in for damsels
*your fishes eat bananas??? that is amazing..* 

&amp;amp;amp;amp; the big damsel will not bite anything until the triggers have a go &amp;amp;amp;amp; its safe then it fights for a share of the makan.Been observing. Tried traps before &amp;amp;amp;amp; only catch triggers everytime. 
When i break the tank down in a yr time then it will be inprisoned. Its slightly less than 3yrs old.
*that is one huge black domino damsel.. and a smart one to go too..* [:0]

----------


## Spiff

hi bandon thanks for the stuff again! the live rocks r not bad!

----------


## bawater

enjoy guys, like i said i got it FOC- so it goes FOC

kelstorm, the other kelvin74 came by later in the night &amp;amp; took most LR while it was still live(&amp;amp; a few damsels), last night i went thru the rest tweezers in hand(stinky already)- managed to salvage a few snails,a barnacle,a small blue legged hermit,a few tiny clams &amp;amp; massacared lots of bristle worms- eeeyer!! i hate them. the remainder is soaking in tapwater for a week,for futher die off then will sun it for a week then u can have them holey pieces &amp;amp; i'll keep the rest.
will be going to get some mangrove seedlings(still experimental)for nitrate control(u can just dump it in ur sump))this or next weekend-anyone wants some to try tell me ahead of time so i can collect more. :Cool:  

&amp;amp; yes bananas!, saw the effects on wild fishes wif a bunch of bananas after a dive trip in tioman. i held one &amp;amp; was nearly eaten alive(the locals use it as bait). Although it takes getting use to by ur fishes.
Just the same as chicken liver as bait.

----------


## kelstorm

brandon,

hmmm.. can i have the blue-legged hermit?? looks kinda cute.. will provide it with some empty shells so that it can grow.. hehehe.. but let me check what it feed on first.. get back to u on this again.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## bawater

ya can- its abt 2cm at most. Threw it in the 2ft in storeroom with some LR. Will dig it out for u when i finish drying the rocks.Do u want the big bubble? c'mon.
My tank was just LR &amp;amp; mushrooms before last weekend.

u know, when i started all i wanted was LR and 2 dwarf lions, how i ended up wif damsels &amp;amp; triggers i never figured out?maybe was in a trance(the dark side calling). Just wondering on those lionfish prices?the dwarfs.

----------


## kelstorm

thanks in advance.. hehehe..
as for the bubble, no thanks.. me dun keep hard corals.. personal conviction.. [ :Grin: ] as for the price of those dwarf lionfishes.. i really dun know.. coz me never ask..[ :Grin: ]

----------


## VANAN

aiyah wad a waste....me too late i guess

----------


## kelstorm

too late for what, vanan?

----------


## Marine

Have anyone sighted small bat fish ?

----------


## kelstorm

Have anyone sighted small bat fish ?
----------------
small bat fish?? how small?? ivan, i dun recommend it for anything tank smaller than 4ft... and they are such slow swimmers.. fast fishes will stress them and they will not get to eat as well.. if u want to keep them, do consider a species tank.. btw, there are abt 2 species available for the aquarium trade.. a normal brown and dull one.. the other is black with orange tinted color ard its fins.. i guess u are talking abt this..
[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Marine

They are such a lovely fish. I'm not planning to keep them now. But later when I shifted to my new place, I will have a 4 ft tank and used back the current DIY tank for sea horse and perhaps one batfish in it (all by himself with few seahorses).....That's my dream right now. :Razz:

----------


## L|o

I simply L-U-R-V-E...bat fishes....of cos I m toking about the orange one  :Razz:  

PM does bring these in rather often...

Read that they require perfect water parameters and are really delicate to care for.

L/o  :Evil:

----------


## Spiff

i saw afew tiny wans at reefworld today

----------


## Spiff

today saw afew royal grammas, many squasmosa n crocea clams at pac marine
saw 4 super nice giant squasmosa clams at reefworld.

----------


## Marine

where is reefworld ? is it beside reborn ?[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

reefworld is in lor harlus.. the shop next to reborn is aquamart.. which sells things rather out of most ppl's price range...[: :Smile: ]

----------


## Marine

Anyone wanted to give away his golden maroon clown ? I would like to have one. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Hon

hey spiff...you no mention I go with u meh..and select clam for u.
Also I bought a Pseudochromis fridmani also know as orchid dottyback, exclusively from redsea only.

----------


## Spiff

hon the mariners here dun know u ma... :P

for those who want to know hon better,here's his tank www.reefcube.com/

----------


## kelstorm

hon the mariners here dun know u ma... :P
----------------
until now, Hon had always been a myth..hahaha[ :Grin: ] now that he appeared.... hahahaha.. i dun know what to call him.. HON, the former myth?? hahaha[ :Grin: ]

----------


## L|o

Hon...

I m looking for a black cap basslet...pls let me koe if u come across it.

Tks. :Evil:

----------

